# Coffee on board



## McSwiggin (Mar 18, 2009)

Whats the best way to amke coffee on board. I consider this to be very important to a cruise 

We tried a coffee press this year but between heating the water and waiting before pressing ...... zzzzzz

How about the little coffee bags, like tea bags ?

Percolator ??

Mc Swiggin


----------



## genieskip (Jan 1, 2008)

McSwiggin said:


> Whats the best way to amke coffee on board. I consider this to be very important to a cruise
> 
> We tried a coffee press this year but between heating the water and waiting before pressing ...... zzzzzz
> 
> ...


Don't touch the stuff myself but I've found that the coffee drinkers on the crew are happy with the Melita filters.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

After trying many methods, I've settled on the press. I don't wait very long to press? a minute or two.

Percolated coffee takes just as long imo and is harsh on the coffee. ( some people prefer the taste) 

You can just boil water and pour it over a filter into a coffee pot creating your own drip method. This gets tricky if you're bouncing around. 

I've used the coffee "tea bags".. they are ok in a pinch..


----------



## msl (Jul 4, 2001)

Nescafe freeze dried instant. I like easy storage, convenience and the flavor. I just boil water and make it one cup (large cup) at a time.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I percolate. The Corning pot is bullet proof and simple. There's a thread on coffee in the "provisions" section.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

I grind fresh beans (inverter power for the grinder uses vertually no power)

I have a plunger - sits in the sink (very stable spot) until ready to plunge

New Guinea coffee - perfect.

You just cannot compromise on good coffee.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Blah! on instance coffee, double blah!!

I went to work on one boat and there were NOT any coffee on board. I held up the sailing of that vessel until the company driver had found and delivered 5 pounds of coffee... At two in the morning he a devil of a time finding a store that was open.

On the work boats we use the coffee maker.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Boasun said:


> Blah! on instance coffee, double blah!!
> 
> I went to work on one boat and there were NOT any coffee on board. I held up the sailing of that vessel until the company driver had found and delivered 5 pounds of coffee... At two in the morning he a devil of a time finding a store that was open.
> 
> On the work boats we use the coffee maker.


 You are a true believer of the faithful. Love ya work Boasun.


----------



## ughmo2000 (Feb 12, 2003)

Yep! Whole beans, a grinder, and a French press. The fastest and easiest way to make coffee underway. I'll boil water in the morning, make coffee then fill a vaccum bottle for later use.


----------



## jim7289 (Jul 23, 2010)

GOTTA' have my java! 
Attempt 1: I was in a discount store that specializes in 'close outs' (translate: stuff that nobody wants) and they had Coleman coffee maker, $15, that uses the 12 volt power and resembles the Mr. Coffee. 
Before I tried it on the boat I prepared a full 10 cup pot and plugged it into my car outlet. I returned 30 mins later and there was barely 2 cups of coffee in the glass pot........the discount store (As Seen On TV) accepted my return.
Attempt 2: Same store, this time they had a Coleman that brews 10 cups only this one sits on top of the boat gas range and is heated directly from the flame of 1 burner. Tried this one at home and in 10 minutes I had 10 perfect cups of coffee. The unit retails for about $45 but the ASOTV (As Seen on.....) was $15! You can find them on line at Cabelas.
GOTTA have my java!!!!
Jim (on the beautiful Chesapeake Bay)


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

I like perked coffee, but find that the cleanup of the percolator takes almost as long as making the coffee.

Last year I started using these:










Instead of pouring water over them I start them in cold water, let the water come to a boil then turn it off and steep the bag until the coffee is ready.

The coffee comes out quite nicely (the longer you steep, the stronger it gets) and clean-up is quick and easy. Just squeeze out the pouch and throw it in the garbage - no loose grounds! Rinse the pot and your done.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I use a stainless steel percolator from a camping store with Melitta filters that fit the basket. Works great, reasonably fast, and easy to clean.

I have used a French press also, but found it took too much water to clean.


----------



## bjung (Apr 8, 2009)

Starbucks VIA Ready Brew, packaged in small tubes, instant microground coffee, just dump in hot water. Easy,takes up no space and tastes surprisingly good. Comes in differrent roast levels, etc.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

I am currently using the coffee filter tea-bag type things. They work pretty well, easy to clean up. I just don't like waiting for that second cup of coffee.

French press is too much of a hassle to clean up on board. At home it is easy to rinse the grounds down the disposal, but on board, not so much.

I don't like perk coffee.

In the past we have used a cone filter into a thermal carafe. I think we will return to that. I like drip coffee, easy to clean, and a good carafe keeps it warm enough. The problem now is that we need another carafe and cone. If anyone has suggestions on a very good thermal carafe, let me know.


----------



## bacampbe (Mar 17, 2009)

If you are picky about your coffee, nothing beats a French press for American style coffee. The cleanup can be a pain, but no worse than a percolator unless you use filter packs. To those who mentioned cleanup taking too much water-what is your boat floating in?  I've done a few bareboat trips with coffee-snob friends, and the press worked great. You can get them in plastic or steel if you want to avoid the fragile glass on board.

I prefer espresso when I can get it. I've been tempted to pick up one of these, but they are a bit pricey. Anyone tried one?

mypressi TWIST: easy elegant espresso


----------



## bacampbe (Mar 17, 2009)

Although, on reflection, the gas cartridges might be a pain if you have to fly to your boat. I bet they would be hard to find down island. It's hard enough to deal with airline rules about inflatable PFDs.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Trader Joes Kona (whole beans), grind....french press. Good Coffee is important to good morale.

Not understanding the problem people are having with the clean up of the press. Drain the liquid throught the strainer, use a paper towel to wipe the grounds into your plastic trash bag, bang strainer on trash bag to release grounds, quick rinse of strainer and carafe.

Coffee quality is like wine.. some are willing to drink Berringer White Zinfindel,,,,,some like me prefer David Roth Pinot Noir. Some are willing to drink instant Nescafe/ Maxwell House....I prefer Kona or Jamacian Blue Mountain Beans. Coffee is one of my indulgences in life, and since I drink only 2 cups a day, why not go for the premium. Trader Joes Kona is 19.00 a lb or about 4 visits to Starbucks.

Dave


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> Trader Joes Kona (whole beans), grind....french press. Good Coffee is important to good morale.
> 
> Not understanding the problem people are having with the clean up of the press. Drain the liquid throught the strainer, use a paper towel to wipe the grounds into your plastic trash bag, bang strainer on trash bag to release grounds, quick rinse of strainer and carafe.
> 
> ...


"What satisfies hunger is good food" - Chinese proverb.

"What satisfies caffeine jones is good coffee" - my proverb


----------



## mbetter (Jun 13, 2010)

bacampbe said:


> If you are picky about your coffee, nothing beats a French press for American style coffee. The cleanup can be a pain, but no worse than a percolator unless you use filter packs. To those who mentioned cleanup taking too much water-what is your boat floating in?  I've done a few bareboat trips with coffee-snob friends, and the press worked great. You can get them in plastic or steel if you want to avoid the fragile glass on board.
> 
> I prefer espresso when I can get it. I've been tempted to pick up one of these, but they are a bit pricey. Anyone tried one?
> 
> mypressi TWIST: easy elegant espresso


Why not just use a Moka pot? It's not quite espresso but it's pretty close.

Moka (coffee pot) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## donlofland (Dec 8, 2008)

I got an aluminum camp stove percolator at REI-it works, but doesn't taste as good as the at home drip maker-I think I've settled on percolating it for 8 minutes...


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

I use a stove-top espresso maker, like the one below (from Ikea).


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> Not understanding the problem people are having with the clean up of the press. Drain the liquid throught the strainer, use a paper towel to wipe the grounds into your plastic trash bag, bang strainer on trash bag to release grounds, quick rinse of strainer and carafe.


Either my hand is bigger than yours or your press has a larger diameter than mine. I can't possibly reach all the way into the press to clean it out. It means pouring lots of water into it. I've tried using sea water offshore and the taste endures. Salt, minerals, and heavy metals in your coffee? No thank you. Also offshore, the percolator is more stable on the gimbaled cooker than the press.

I'm offshore a good bit and don't want to carry multiple ways to make coffee. The percolator works way better underway than a press and just fine at anchor so it wins.

So from my perspective if you sail days and weekends and are at anchor for breakfast and dinner and like the French press than go for it. For me and for my needs the percolator wins.

I didn't mean to denigrate anyone else's decisions, only to share my decision-making process and conclusion.

For those who do choose percolators, you might want to consider these wrap-around filters: Coffee & Coffee Maker Filters


----------



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

we also use percolator. variable results, but generally quite acceptable. lost two french presses over the side while cleaning.

I have heard generally quite bad reviews of the 12V coffee makers that are available and i think most plug in 120 V coffee makers use 1000-1500 W which would be 100 A out of the battery bank through the inverter, probably untenable.

has anyone had any experience either with either the 12V coffee makers or plug-in variety on a boat without a dedicated genset?


----------



## jimjazzdad (Jul 15, 2008)

I love the perc on the boat. Coffee seems to stay hot longer in a perc and you don't have to grind the coffee superfine. Once the perc comes to a boil, I let it go on low boil for seven minutes, then shut off the burner. I have a six cup aluminium perc (that's actually about 4 cups) that must be 40 years old. The cabin smells heavenly when its on!


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I thought I was a minor coffee snob, but after reading this apparently I'm not. At home, it's fresh ground beans in a press or the Keurig if I'm in a hurry. On the boat, it's instant coffee.

It did take several shopping trips to find an instant coffee that I like though. What can I say? I'm in a 25' boat with limited stowage, tankage and stored energy systems. I can't get fancy unless I'm tied up at a marina.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Dave,

We are also offshore or underway a lot when making coffee. Our percolator pot is what we boil the water in on the stove as that is the safe method. Our press with a glass cylander in a metal frame sits in the sink and thats where we press the coffee...entirely safe. Never had a problem cleaning the glass or it absorbing sea water flavors..

There would be no use in buying good coffee and then percolating it. It would detroy the delicate balance of acid in the coffee. We appreciate the taste of good coffee That method increases and unbalances the coffee and makes it bitter just because of the process of having it go through the grounds again and again. Plus leaving a flame on already brewed coffee ruins it and distills it. While that may seem ridicoulous or crazy to some, it does make a difference to someone who really appreciates good coffee. Its kind of like the differenece between beer in cans...beer in bottles... and beer on tap. While they all are beer, and they all taste good..especially on a hot day...there is a difference in the taste. No good restaurant ever serves percolated coffee.

Now saying doesnt mean that it isnt good...quite the contrary, it serves its purpose and can meet most applications. But not the way I would want to serve Kona or Blue Mountain Jamacian Coffee.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> There would be no use in buying good coffee and then percolating it.


Okay. I'll do some side-by-side comparisons and see if I can taste the difference. I may be a plebian with respect to coffee. We'll just have to see. *grin* I do know I don't like Starbucks at all.

Now as to beer, shall we discuss the difference between over-chilled, fizzy, CO2 pumped beer and mildly chilled hand pump beer?

Oops, hijack.


----------



## Marcvet (Mar 23, 2008)

*Coffee on Board*

You might try an Italian Moka coffee pot. A 2 part deal that is bullet proof. It makes very strong coffee however and you might need to dilute it. They come from one cup on up. The other is Starbucks instant coffee "VIA" its good but expensive at about a buck a cup.

Marcvet
S/V Gantman
Lord Nelson 35


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I took the liberty of copying from a coffee site:

Percolator
You all know what a percolator is. It’s usually made of aluminum and you put it on the stove burner to make coffee. It’s common to see these at camp sites or in summer cabins but some people use them at home, too. They consist of five parts: the pot, the lid, the funnel, the filter basket and the filter top. You measure water into the pot and put the funnel into the bottom with the wide part down. This is where the boiling water shoots up a tube to fall over the coffee in the filter. 

You measure the coffee grounds (which should be coarsely ground for this brewing method) into the filter basket and cover the basket with the filter top. These two parts both have large holes which allow them to be placed on the funnel tube which has a stopper so they don’t go all the way to the bottom of the pot. The lid should then be placed on the top of the pot and the pot can be placed on the stove. Turn the burner on to high heat. Most percolators have a glass knob on top of the lid which allows you to see the color of the coffee as it percs. This is how most people tell when the coffee is done. I suppose that if you timed the brewing process very carefully from the moment the hot water begins to wash over the grounds so that it didn’t brew longer than say five or six minutes, you might end up with a good pot of coffee. If percolators are used incorrectly they break two cardinal rules of coffee making: 1.) Do not boil coffee. 2.) Do not pass water over coffee more than once. (In case you were wondering, the cardinal rules of coffee can be found here. Always refer to them when it doubt.) 

French Press (Cafetière)
The French Press or cafetière is considered by many to be the best coffee-making method. This may be because of the snob appeal that the look of 

the thing has, or the fact that it is more labor intensive in terms of making the coffee and cleaning the equipment. Or it may be that it produces simply the most heavenly cup of non-espresso coffee to be had in this hard, hard world. In any event, it’s not really that hard to make coffee using a French Press, if you don't mind taking a little time and paying attention to a few details. The construction of this coffee maker is beautifully simple. It consists of a glass carafe that usually has a handle attached to it. The other part of the apparatus is a lid into which is built a plunger with a knob that protrudes through the top of the lid. This plunger filters the grounds of the coffee with a steel mesh that fits perfectly inside the glass carafe.

The first thing to do is to measure out the water you will be using into the appropriate container for bringing the water nearly to a boil. I figure you’ll know what container to use depending on whether you use a microwave, a stove top, or a water boiler. To reiterate what I’ve said elsewhere, you use six ounces of water for every 2 tablespoons of ground coffee—unless you like wimpy, er, excuse me, weaker…I mean, less adventurous coffee, then you could use one tablespoon of grounds per six ounce cup, or whatever you prefer. In any event measure out your coffee while you heat the water to boiling. When you grind the beans (we're not buying pre-ground beans, are we?) make sure you leave them coarse to avoid over-extraction later. Let the water cool down slightly below the boiling point and add just a little of the water to the grounds that you have already placed in the bottom of the glass carafe. This allows the coffee to ‘bloom’, releasing gases and aroma. Stir this around a bit and add the rest of the water.

Now you have another opportunity to gauge the strength of your coffee. A typical time to wait before pouring the glorious black brew into your waiting mug is about five minutes. As I understand it, this is the ideal amount of time when using properly ground coffee. You might like it better if it steeps a little less time, you might like it better if you wait a little longer. Just remember that both under-extracted and over-extracted coffee tastes less than perfect. OK, it tastes awful. Anyway, when you are ready to pour, put the lid on and push down the steel mesh plunger to screen out the grounds. Pour and enjoy!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SlowButSteady said:


> I use a stove-top espresso maker, like the one below (from Ikea).


About time this old perennial popped up again. 

That is what we use on board. Only thing I've found that comes even remotely close to real espresso. Percolated coffee is unbelieveably vile, the so called French Press never gives the strength or depth of flavour we like. Instant ? Why bother.

If we had the galley space and power to burn I'd go for a home style espresso.

ps - I am not a coffee addict. One to two cups a day is all, so the time and labour to make good coffee is not a big deal.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

*Starbucks via*

Hey

I'm not a coffee snob but I do like my cup in the morning. I usually drink instant on the boat and it's usually pretty bad. A few fronds and I went on a 4 day cruise last July and 1 of the guys insisted on the Starbucks via. Wow, that is good coffee. I and sold on that for the boat.

Barry



bjung said:


> Starbucks VIA Ready Brew, packaged in small tubes, instant microground coffee, just dump in hot water. Easy,takes up no space and tastes surprisingly good. Comes in differrent roast levels, etc.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

tdw said:


> About time this old perennial popped up again.
> 
> That is what we use on board. Only thing I've found that comes even remotely close to real espresso...


Agreed. I find that these stainless stove-top do-dads don't leave that metallic taste in the coffee sometimes evident when an aluminum machine is used. And, I don't have to worry about the possible health effects of ingesting dissolved aluminum (I know dietary aluminum is controversial, but I would rather be safe than sorry; particularly given the amount of coffee I tend to drink).


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm definitely a coffee snob; I won't even drink Starbucks coffee (yuck).

I pre-grind good coffee ultra-fine before I go sailing, and make turkish/cowboy coffee by heating water on my propane BBQ, and then pouring the grounds in. They sink to the bottom in a few minutes, and I can pour the coffee off the top. It's fast, and doesn't require any special equipment beyond a pot to boil water yet the coffee is just as good as any other technique (french press, etc) IMO. Cleanup is easy too; just rinse the pan and wipe clean with a paper towel.

I also bring heavy cream in a small portable cooler.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

mbetter said:


> Why not just use a Moka pot? It's not quite espresso but it's pretty close.
> 
> Moka (coffee pot) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


That type of coffee maker produces exactly espresso. What it doesn't do is steam milk for latte's or cappuccinos. I have had one of these for years and it works great if you like espresso. If you you want you can just add hot water to the shot of espresso for what would be an "americano" at your local Starbucks.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

chef2sail said:


> Now saying doesnt mean that it isnt good...quite the contrary, it serves its purpose and can meet most applications. But not the way I would want to serve Kona or Blue Mountain Jamacian Coffee.


Kind of like my in-mast furling. It isn't the best sail shape, won't perform as well as a footed main, but it is a sail. I'd rather have a marginal sail that actually gets used than a great sail that stays tied on the boom.

On land, freshly ground, fresh beans, make with a drip coffee maker is coffee I really enjoy. On the boat, any coffee that is drinkable is better than no coffee or coffee that is so inconvenient to make that it doesn't get made.


----------



## SJ34 (Jul 30, 2008)

Stainless, stovetop percolator then directly into the thermos.

The trick is to heat the water quickly then turn the heat down to just maintain the perc, that reduces the scorched coffee taste. Grounds go in the trash, the maker gets a quick rinse in fresh water and it's ready for rounds two and three (I drink coffee all day).


----------



## McSwiggin (Mar 18, 2009)

HI All, I started ( or as I read, re-started this thread ) and I really enjoyed reading all the posts.

What I havn't read is what bothered me about the french press ... the amount of time boiling the water and then sitting in the press. Also by the time the press was ready is was allready cooling off. How do you keep the press hot ?

I may try the starbucks instant and make my own decision. 

Maybe we need a larger press. The one we have is smaller and we couldn't get four cups out of it. So after three cups it was fill/boil/fill/wait/press/pour ... by that time ... I could be back in the berth


----------



## trailblazer1229 (May 27, 2009)

chef2sail said:


> A typical time to wait before pouring the glorious black brew into your waiting mug is about five minutes. As I understand it, this is the ideal amount of time when using properly ground coffee. You might like it better if it steeps a little less time, you might like it better if you wait a little longer. Just remember that both under-extracted and over-extracted coffee tastes less than perfect.


Your directions sound great, and it is nice to know someone else out there is as anal as me. However, I think the "magic time" is actually 4 minutes. You might have to check on this though. Watching Alton Brown last week for the uptinth time it is scorched into my brain. Plus, the press sitting here at my desk is nodding in agreement. Anything over 4min or under 4 min. will give you the over/under extraction you are talking about. To control strength, it is better to add or subtract the amount of grounds, which I htink you mentioned.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

McSwiggin
Keep your french press warm with a tea cozy (thermal blanket for tea pot), or wrap with a towel.


----------



## bacampbe (Mar 17, 2009)

I've got a large press made of Lexan (I think) that has a removable sleeve that both insulates and protects it. 

As for time, the press should be faster than a drip machine or percolator of the same size. The difference is you can't just start the press and walk away.


----------



## oceanscapt (Aug 1, 2009)

IMO, life's too short to have to suffer with bad coffee. On the big boat we use whole beans, grind just before brew, and make pots of coffee a day. It is magical to wake up to the smell of coffee brewing.

On my boat, I use a French Press. I use ground good quality coffee and find the difference in taste insignificant to the cost savings. I brew a pot of water on the stove, use part of the water to make coffee, and put the rest in a thermos for hot water further along the day.


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

Whole beans, a grinder ( I have both a manual and an electric), Melitta filter.
Simply can't be beat! Just to bring the point home, we got rid of our "coffee maker" at home and have used a Melitta filter for well over 6 years now!

On the boat I'd put the water on and while it comes to a boil, I shave or prep toast or whatever. 
Brewing 5-6 cups of really great coffee takes no more than a few minutes!

Please throw away those little coffee bags ;-)


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

*Coffee*

I use a aluminum percolator. The key is not to let it perc too long. I have found 3 to 4 min. of perc time and then turn off and let it sit for approx 5 min and it makes a very enjoyable cup. not bitter. It does help to use a high quality coffee
Enjoy!! aA perfect substitute for cream and or sugar is Baily's>>>so Good

Peter
s/v Frayed


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I went fishing with a liveaboard in canada who re-defined minimalist. His kitchen had one kettle, one pot and he only ever used paper plates and chopsticks. 

The way he made coffee was awesome and turned out pretty darn good!

He would take an empty mug, then take a regular paper towel and place it over the cup. He would then make a careful indentation in the middle and put 2 TBSP grounds into the indentation. He would then pour water over the grounds and fill the cup until nearly full, the grounds would stay in the indentation floating around. After a couple of minutes, when the water is wicking up the paper towel and threatening to leak everywhere, it's done!

I've tried it quite a few times and while I think the press is the best way it's nice to know a trick to make good coffee with nothing more than a cup, water, grounds and a paper towel.

Here is the press we use: Double wall stainless and vacuum sealed so it keeps the coffee hot for quite a while. Heartland America: Compact Oil-Filled Radiator

Medsailor

PS Anyone know where to get a good hand grinder?


----------



## drgamble (Oct 28, 2008)

Keurig single cup brewer. They market the "mini" or "mini plus" these days for retail but I purchased one (model B130) that is used in hotels. It draws much less power than their retail version (700 watts vs 1425) and my inverter has zero issue with it despite it's heavy use while away from the dock. Solid, stable at dock or underway, nominal clean up, and a ton of coffee and tea varieties to choose from. Every now and then you'll see one on eBay, otherwise you need a hotel connnection to order one.


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

MedSailor said:


> I've tried it quite a few times and while I think the press is the best way it's nice to know a trick to make good coffee with nothing more than a cup, water, grounds and a paper towel.


It's cool to hear about others simple coffee approaches, but the "paper towel" seems overly complex to me, when the grounds will sink to the bottom when ready to drink if you just dump them in the cup.

Turkish coffee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Man, this thread is making me wish I had some coffee!


----------



## gedaggett (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't know if anyone has suggested it yet or not (guess I should have read the whole thread) But Starbucks Via instant is actually pretty good. Just heat your water and mix it in. 12 8oz. cups for about $10.00. Great for a boat cause they are individually sealed. You can get a 3 pack for a couple bucks. It's worth trying (this coming from a coffee snob)


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a stainless steel 1 liter coffee press. It is nice because you can heat the water right in the press, add coffee, and then press. It works well. I have just started using my Jetboil backpacking stove to make coffee. I have the press for it and it is great because it takes about 1 1/2 minutes to heat the water, add coffee, and press. Fastest way to make coffee I've found. It is also nice because underway, you can sit in the cockpit and make coffee right at the helm. It makes about 1 liter.


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

Allanbc said:


> I have a stainless steel 1 liter coffee press.


Where did you purchase it? I've now broken my second glass coffee press.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

casioqv said:


> Where did you purchase it? I've now broken my second glass coffee press.


Bodum have a range of stainless plungers....www.bodumusa.com.

If I remember rightly the dreaded Starbucks sell one as well.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

casioqv said:


> Where did you purchase it? I've now broken my second glass coffee press.


I bought it at REI. I was a clearance special. I just checked their website and they are not there any more.


----------



## Danny33 (Nov 21, 2007)

Six cup stainless steel perculator.
Four heaping table spoons of folgers classic roast
when it starts to boil ,low heat for 6-8 minutes ...then you have coffee !


----------



## lydanynom (May 26, 2010)

Hasn't anyone tried one of these?










It's a regular drip coffee maker, but the heat source is a stove burner of whatever type rather than an internal electric element. You just set the thing over the top of the burner and bob's your uncle.


----------



## DropTop (May 7, 2009)

I have a aluminum pot that came with the boat, used it a few times with mixed results. Now I buy the maxwell house tea bag coffee bags. It may not be the worlds best cup of coffee, but it's very easy to make. Just heat water in the kettle over the alchohol stove, pour into travel mug over coffee bag, wait 5 minutes and give a quick squeeze on the bag for a little stronger coffee, and drink.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

If your coffee is bad then throw in some instant chocolate or Cocoa and make a mocha out of it. It won't hurt and may make your coffee taste better.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

McSwiggin said:


> Also by the time the press was ready is was allready cooling off. How do you keep the press hot ?


Try a stainless steel thermos French press.

Thermos Nissan Stainless Steel Vacuum Insulated Coffee Press Reviews | Buzzillions.com










Rik


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Press.
No big deal to clean.
We press the coffee and than store it in a thermos for when ready.
Stays hot all day.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I have started using a larger Moka stove top espresso maker after sailing with someone else that had one. Easy to use, easy to clean, and can dilute the espresso to your desired strength of coffee as needed.


----------



## dlauginiger (Nov 8, 2001)

I drink my java BOLD and the only place that has it bold is Starbucks. Okay so you can' take a local Starbucks with you ... but wait! Starbucks now offers coffee packets (look like the old long and skinny sugar packets) that cost under a dollar a cup. This may not seem like a bargain but you can get them at any WalMart, they are easy to store onboard (I keep 16 - 24 in a resealable baggie) and all you do is heat water and pour it and the coffee in a cup. And the best part is it taste like the real thing.


----------



## adams3287 (Mar 15, 2010)

I grind my bean before leaving shore power, then use a press. Starbucks (you wont find me in the store but I will trust their beans from time to time) has come out with a surprisingly good instant coffee powder.... I'll stick to my stainless coffee press until the end though.

May you have many happy brews!
-Tom


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

Arggg I'm in throuble ..... I drink 4 pots a day and thats a short day !

I have given up just about everyting but Not my Coffee.....


----------



## Dog8It (Jan 2, 2007)

For us stove-top espresso is the best and quickest way to make quality coffee on the boat. No glass parts, no filters and long lasting aroma. We grind our coffee beans just before leaving and use vanilla ice cream for cream/sugar. Bellissimo!

(Bialetti Moka Express)


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

dlauginiger said:


> I drink my java BOLD and the only place that has it bold is Starbucks. Okay so you can' take a local Starbucks with you ... but wait! Starbucks now offers coffee packets ...And the best part is it taste like the real thing.


Burnt and overpriced?

You do realize if you want "bold' coffee you simply add more coffee and less water, right?


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Peet's Coffee offerings tend to be more darkly roasted than Starbucks, with far more complex, richer flavors. Alfred Peet was the guy who taught the founders of Starbucks how to make coffee. Starbucks may make a hell of a lot more coffee, and money, than Peet's, but their quality has never come even close.

(Disclosure --- the only interest I have in Peet's Coffee is making sure I never run out.)


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

7-11 pre ground coffee with a press pot.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Duncan Donuts coffee. Inverter runs the 10 cup drip pot for <15 mins. No brainer. I'll be running the genset to recharge once everyone gets up to be sure the ice maker is full anyway.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Just came from Community Coffee House with my Specialty Coffee: A white chocolate Moca with an extra shot of joe, whipped and in a twenty ounce cup. 
But I find that that cup is rather small.......


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I remember when I was real little. my Aunt had a silex coffee maker. It was fasinating to watch.. the water would boil.. then come back down and make coffee


















cool link about coffee on Facebook

Vintage Coffee Paraphernalia
and a trip inside your coffee maker!
_A Trip Inside Your Coffee Pot_


----------



## BGallinger (Oct 14, 2009)

I have been searching for 2 years to find a coffee maker. I wanted something that would work on a propane stove. I was told the 12 volt ones eat up batteries. I finally found one made by Bialetti! The model is the Amerikana. It's not cheap but it works well enough to use every day at home. Love my java!


----------



## gedaggett (Oct 21, 2008)

T34C said:


> I have started using a larger Moka stove top espresso maker after sailing with someone else that had one. Easy to use, easy to clean, and can dilute the espresso to your desired strength of coffee as needed.


This is what I use. I just grind the coffee at home and put it in reused jelly jars (they seal really well). You can use them on any open flame even a bed of hot coals on the beach. They will make a seriously strong cup of Joe (hence the comment of T34C that you can dilute it, yes I make it pretty strong)


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Kona Peaberry ( from Trader Joes) is our choice. Strong and black so you can taste its buttery smooth finish. 

Coffees can be like wine, there are many average ones, but when you get a good one it is easily defineable.

Dave


----------



## Sprink (Jan 13, 2011)

*Neopolitan*

Has anyone tried a neapolitan coffee maker aboard? I use one at home and it works great. All you have to do is boil the water and then flip it.

I'm still working on getting the sailboat up and running, but that's what I'm planning on using aboard.

Here's a link if you're unfamiliar with a neapolitan coffee pot...

Neapolitan flip coffee pot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

This thread is the bastard child of a Moebius Strip.

The thing that distinguishes a real espresso machine from anything else is the pressure. Thats why the 'pump' machines work much better than other versions. If you have a machine that relies purely on the the pressure built up by the boiling water then it will not be as quite as the real thing but closer than other alternatives. The Bialetti type (lots of brands, aluminium and stainless steel) are a simple pressure machine, there are also some bench top versions that work in the same fashion.

The 'flip' type rely purely on gravity as do your standard dripolators so they simply cannot produce the same quality as a pressure machine unless your idea of quality is far removed from a traditional Italian espresso which is after all the benchmark for the best quality coffee. Percolators are utterly without redeeming feature.

In my humble opinion of course...not to mention the odd Italian.

I guess the plunger type would be next cab of the rank after the pressure machines but really they are not terribly satisfactory except in desparate times.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

You. have. got. to. be. freakin'. kidding. me.


----------



## arknoah (Oct 31, 2010)

dlauginiger said:


> I drink my java BOLD and the only place that has it bold is Starbucks. Okay so you can' take a local Starbucks with you ... but wait! .......And the best part is it taste like the real thing.


Actually, the fact that it tastes like regular Starbucks if the worst thing, in my opinion. Until I start cruising overnight, I'll make a thermos of regular and a thermos of decaf and drink from those throughout the day.

Sorry for those who have other opinions.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Starbucks- home of the $4.00 burnt over roasted me generation coffee

I prefer my humble Kona Peaberry or Blue Mountain Jamacian. Its like the differnce between Ripple and Cakebread Pinot Noir except you are paying more for the Ripple.

Dave


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> Starbucks- home of the $4.00 burnt over roasted me generation coffee
> 
> I prefer my humble Kona Peaberry or Blue Mountain Jamacian. Its like the differnce between Ripple and Cakebread Pinot Noir except you are paying more for the Ripple.
> 
> Dave


Agreed, Starbucks = Over Priced Burnt Coffee ! uke


----------



## Sixpoint (Jun 25, 2010)

msl said:


> Nescafe freeze dried instant. I like easy storage, convenience and the flavor. I just boil water and make it one cup (large cup) at a time.


I'm with you. Nescafe it is. It's the only instant I've tried that doesn't taste instant.

Peace,

6P


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

chef2sail said:


> Starbucks- home of the $4.00 burnt over roasted me generation coffee
> 
> I prefer my humble Kona Peaberry or Blue Mountain Jamacian. Its like the differnce between Ripple and Cakebread Pinot Noir except you are paying more for the Ripple.
> 
> Dave


Hear, hear! burnt beans, overly bitter coffee -- that's Starbucks. I like city roasts and medium roasts, so naturally stuff like Mexican Altura and Kenya AA are my favorite gourmet coffees. Of the grocery store stuff, 8 o'clock whole bean Colombian, ground just before brewing, makes a darned fine pot o' joe. Sadly , it is tough to grind on a boat w/o 120V A/C.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Kenyaa AA is good. We just p;ug our grinder into the inverter to grind our beans. Nothing like coffee made from fresh ground.

Commercially...Dunkin Doughnuts is most popular and #1 rated in cConsumer Reports for quality of commercial coffees.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> You. have. got. to. be. freakin'. kidding. me.


Why ? What did I say that got so up the Jones nose ?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

French presses. Dripolators. Starfreakin'bucks.

All of you, hand me your man cards. Now.


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

LOL bljones !
You must drink camp coffe also .....

I am such a coffee crazy I will drink it any way it can be done...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> French presses. Dripolators. Starfreakin'bucks.
> 
> All of you, hand me your man cards. Now.


You are THIS close to being banned for life Jones.

Go on I dare you...tell me you drink instant.....decafeinated instant to boot....


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Aero Press. Simple, fast, better than french press in my opinion and clean up is a snap. Being from Seattle we are hopelessly addicted to good coffee and this Aero Press makes an excellent brew. We use fresh ground whole beans, of course.
From down under but available in the USA.

AeroPress


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

jrd22 said:


> Aero Press. Simple, fast, better than french press in my opinion and clean up is a snap. Being from Seattle we are hopelessly addicted to good coffee and this Aero Press makes an excellent brew. We use fresh ground whole beans, of course.
> From down under but available in the USA.
> 
> AeroPress


second the aero press


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> second the aero press


hmmm...isn't that just a slightly glorified version of a french press ?


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

tdw said:


> hmmm...isn't that just a slightly glorified version of a french press ?












Looks like a more complicated version of the French press - and at my age, I don't need complicated!

Rik


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Rikhal...we bought one of these on your recommendation and have now replaced our glass french press with it. Keeps the coffee steaming without a fire on it to scoarch it. Thanks for the idea.

Thermos Nissan Stainless Steel Vacuum Insulated Coffee Press Reviews | Buzzillions.com

Dave


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

tdw said:


> hmmm...isn't that just a slightly glorified version of a french press ?


You fuzzy heathen...how dare you say that.... it is so much more advanced than a FRENCH press...  :laugher


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

It certainly is taller!

Rik

Please - no short people flames


----------



## ramminjammin (Sep 17, 2007)

cuban espresso coffee maker
electric milk foamer


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

rikhall said:


> Looks like a more complicated version of the French press - and at my age, I don't need complicated!
> 
> Rik


Rik- nothing complicated about it, couldn't be easier. Three pieces, made of polycarbonate (unbreakable). Put the coffee in and pour water in, put the plunger in and wait a minute or so and push the plunger down, coffee is ready. Best part is the clean up. Unscrew the end cap that holds the paper filter and then pop the plunger down fast to push the grounds out. Rinse with a little water and you're done. Make it directly into the cup or a thermos, whatever you want.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Ditto on the French Press, a grinder, good quality beans, a very small 'pinch' of baking soda in the boiling water (to 'soften' the water) .... you just cant beat it. 

Nope on the 'perculator', 'bags', instant, ... maybe a 'fall back' to the melita in an 'emergency'. Life is just too short to drink BAD coffee.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

There is no such thing as BAD coffee on the water, just as there is no such thing as great coffee at the office.

A french press, grinder, foamer, the necessary flit-boy thimble-sized cups, fancy napkins for cleaning up all take up valuable galley space. Space that could be used to store rum, or rye, or bourbon. All of which can be added to coffee.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes....but why add good run to BAD coffee. Drink only the best.


----------



## didash (Nov 24, 2008)

We use the Melitta Drip for a full pot of coffee - any extra gets stored in a thermos (I drink it all day)...if underway, wedge the pot in the sink. Make sure you have a "safe" teakettle to minimize burns when in a rolly situation. For just a couple of cups, the French press gets used.


----------



## irmedic (Aug 13, 2010)

Anybody use Tassimo? Little pods are easy to store, and the system plugs into an inverter. The Maxwell House house blend is like McDonalds new coffee.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> There is no such thing as BAD coffee on the water, just as there is no such thing as great coffee at the office.
> 
> A french press, grinder, foamer, the necessary flit-boy thimble-sized cups, fancy napkins for cleaning up all take up valuable galley space. Space that could be used to store rum, or rye, or bourbon. All of which can be added to coffee.


As much as I hate to admit it the Jones boy is almost correct.

Almost.

All you freaking need is an old fashioned Italian stove top espresso maker. Dead simple and if you use the right coffee its better than good and only marginally less than great. To hell with grinders, foamers, thimble sized cups and the like, not to mention decaf and soy milk. One pot, couple of mugs (other than me and the wombet), decent vacuum packed espresso pre ground coffee and a drizzle of milk if you wish.

French press type thingys simple do not make a decent strong coffee and instant is nowt more than warm excrement.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

irmedic said:


> Anybody use Tassimo?


Over-packaging run amuck.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

Not sure why the percolator got poo-pooed?
Almost quick. Not very difficult to clean. Good, strong coffee.

I suspect its a lack of familiarity in modern times. On a recent cruise, everyone was bewildered at that aluminum contraption, that ended up yielding really good coffee when properly used!


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

tdw said:


> French press type thingys simple do not make a decent strong coffee and instant is nowt more than warm excrement.


The coffee can be as strong as you like, you just have to adjust the amount of coffee and to a lesser extent the amount of time you let it brew.

dfn777: While a percolator can make a strong cup of coffee, I don't know anyone who would call it a "good" cup of coffee.

Still, bljones makes a good point. Almost anything that is hot and black tastes great when you sip it in early morning and watch a quiet anchorage come awake.

Dave


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

dhays said:


> The coffee can be as strong as you like, you just have to adjust the amount of coffee and to a lesser extent the amount of time you let it brew.
> 
> dfn777: While a percolator can make a strong cup of coffee, I don't know anyone who would call it a "good" cup of coffee.
> 
> ...


Admittedly I prefer a nice cup of tea first thing. Coffee I have after breakfast.

Plunger coffee makers don't make strong enough coffee as far as I'm concerned. Put in enough coffee ? If I get anywhere near enough coffee the plunger is not going anywhere, certainly not down.

As for perculators, nope nope nope. Dishwater.

The eastern europeans and arab countries drink coffee that is too much for me I admit. I can handle a cup now and then but that stuff is deadly. For mine the Italians perfected coffee making, all else is bland.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We use a stainless steel percolator. This allows us to keep brewing coffee by simply adding water after the coffee's been poured out, and letting it percolate until the color is brown enough to suit the drinker. Obviously not for gourmet afficionados, but it keeps our crew awake.


----------



## richardbur10 (May 12, 2008)

I have an aluminum camper peculator that I used to use before I found the French Press. The peculator just takes too long and heats the cabin up. I like the French Press because I just boil the water in a one quart pot, pour it in and let set for a minute or two. It make exactly 3 cups. I pour my first cup into my favorite cup and the rest into a hot carafe liberated from a Sheraton hotel. Cleanup of the French Press is easy. Just pour another cup of water into it, stir briskly with a long wooden spoon and pour over the side. I truly believe coffee grounds blend well with the environment and the fish don't mind a little caffeine.


----------



## captbruce (Jul 23, 2002)

Hello all. We must have coffee i agree. If you have a 4 cup coffee maker mine is a cusinart and snip the hotplate wires it will work well on a honda 1000 gen or a 1000 watt inverter conected to at least 450 amp hr battery bank, in the morning you can make a home style pot of coffee.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

aha ... another plus for the stove top ... tip out the coffee holder, tap on the toe rail, ready to go again.


----------



## bacampbe (Mar 17, 2009)

@captbruce - How about a thermos style rather than a hot-plate style? It would save you clipping wires and still keep the coffee hot. OTOH, I guess most of those are glass vacuum bottles, which could be a bit fragile on a boat.

@TDW - the strongest non-espresso coffee I've ever had came out of a French press. Real coffee snobs use those for coffee tastings. They are a bit of a mess, but it's hard to complain about their output. I guess they can be fiddly about freshness and grind (but not so much as an espresso machine).

And if the stove top espresso machine you refer to is one of these: Moka pot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia , then that's not espresso. That's something from one of the nether rings of coffee hell. Almost as bad as cowboy coffee ( Coffee preparation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ).

(But I'll freely admit, all coffee on a boat, just like all coffee from a campfire, is excellent.)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bacampbe said:


> @captbruce - How about a thermos style rather than a hot-plate style? It would save you clipping wires and still keep the coffee hot. OTOH, I guess most of those are glass vacuum bottles, which could be a bit fragile on a boat.
> 
> @TDW - the strongest non-espresso coffee I've ever had came out of a French press. Real coffee snobs use those for coffee tastings. They are a bit of a mess, but it's hard to complain about their output. I guess they can be fiddly about freshness and grind (but not so much as an espresso machine).
> 
> ...


I guess I am out on my lonesome here, or at least I have a more European attitude to coffee than American. Stove top espresso machines are what they are, and the "Moka" type is one such variant. Their failing is as the Wiki article states in that they do not build up the full pressure of a heavy duty domestic or commercial machine. Nonetheless if I have to choose between Plunger type and Moka type then I know which way I am going and it ain't to the Plunger.

You can get a strongish brew out of a Plunger if you use the right ground and plenty of it but I'm still of the opinion that other than a proper nine bar pump espresso machine the Stove Topper is best.


----------



## richardbur10 (May 12, 2008)

I guess I'm not understanding why so many people think the French Press makes a mess. The grounds go cleanly overboard instead of dumping a filter full of grounds in your trash bag, missing and getting half of them on the cabin sole.


----------



## bacampbe (Mar 17, 2009)

richardbur10 said:


> I guess I'm not understanding why so many people think the French Press makes a mess. The grounds go cleanly overboard instead of dumping a filter full of grounds in your trash bag, missing and getting half of them on the cabin sole.


It's a bigger pain on US inland and coastal waters (i.e. inside the 3 mile limit) where you can't dump food products overboard.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

bacampbe said:


> It's a bigger pain on US inland and coastal waters (i.e. inside the 3 mile limit) where you can't dump food products overboard.


Thought food/garbage was 12 miles and was essentially an international law.


----------



## sailingsirius (Jun 7, 2011)

yup Us too, the coleman stove top pot, makes 10 cups on our propane stove, some fresh coffee and nothing tastes better or smells better to start your day..put the left-overs in your thermos for later...


----------



## bacampbe (Mar 17, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> Thought food/garbage was 12 miles and was essentially an international law.


If I understand it right, food waste ground to less than 1 inch is acceptable between 3 and 12 miles. I know a French press likes a course grind, but not _that_ course


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

In an earlier post I mentioned that perhaps I had a 'European' attitude to coffee. What a load of bollocks. In fact I have an Italian attitude to coffee and while that attitude has spread to Spain and Portugal that is hardly Europe. 
Even in Australia I dislike most coffee. My taste is for that scrumptious, string, slightly bitter taste the Italians perfected and Arabica beans are the essence of that taste.
So anywho, I like what I like but its cowdung o presume that what I like is best.


----------



## irmedic (Aug 13, 2010)

I generally seek out the Arabica coffee. Finally McDonalds has adopted it and we can get a great cup of coffee on the cheap universally.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

McSwiggin said:


> We tried a coffee press this year but between heating the water and waiting before pressing ...... zzzzzz


Using an Aeropress makes very good coffee and eliminates that waiting time. They are cheap enough that you should get one to experiment with. Cleanup is a bit easier than with a french press too, which is nice on the boat.

The waiting time isn't so bad though, I just use that to grind the beans for the next batch of coffee. We use a manual grinder, so that takes a little bit of time.

alex


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

French press with bottled water and standard Maxwell House coffee...


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

The perfect cup of coffee, every time...


----------



## windnrock (May 27, 2012)

We use a Mr.Coffee ($20.00) with a metal filter element, this is critical to not trapping much of the oil that paper filters do. Disconnected the heat plate which saves big power loss and run it into a old Stanley vacuum bottle. While the inverter (OutBack) has some loss, we are convinced we use less than a 12DC coffee maker and it only takes a few min for a 12 cup pot. I hand grind the beans to help make up for the rest of the power use!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

First of all 80% of the worlds coffee is Arabica coffee...Most of the common coffees are a combo of arabica and robusto with the robusto added to give the coffee and umpf in strength. Robusta has twice the caffine also. Peoples taste on coffee vary greatly as to the acidity they like as well as the color roast.

We drink 100% Kona Peaberry usually. Occasionally 100% Kauai Blue Mountain Peaberry. For a treat 100% Jamacian Blue Mountain Peaberry. We are coffee snobs for sure.
We use a thermos french press and always use boiling water and let it steep for 5 minutes. Black coffee is the only way we will drink it. We also grind the beans right before making. This is on the boat

Thermos Nissan 34-Ounce Vacuum Insulated Stainless-Steel Gourmet Coffee Press: Amazon.com: Kitchen & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@4183CWH41KL

We do occcasionally drink cmmercial coffees. The most commomn I like is Dunkin Donuts.
I am not a Starbucks lover as the coffee alwasy tastes from a hint of burnt to my palate.

Dave


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

I use a electrick coffee grinder and one of these. 
CulinaryDistrict.com

There just is not other way.


----------



## Brewgyver (Dec 31, 2011)

windnrock said:


> While the inverter (OutBack) has some loss, we are convinced we use less than a 12DC coffee maker and it only takes a few min for a 12 cup pot.


With either coffee maker, you have the same volume of water heated the same amount (So - 16 ounces of water, raised from 60 F. to 212 F = 152 btus), so the variables are power consumed (in watts) v. time to heat the water. Yes, the 120 volt coffeemaker will make coffee faster, because it draws more current to do so.

12 volt, 150 watt (~511 btu/hr) heating element v. 120 volt, 900 watt (~3070 btu/hr).

The bottom line is that a typical 12 volt coffee maker might take 5 to 6 times as long to brew a pot, compared to a 120 volt. But both of them will consume very close to the same amount of power, in amp hours.


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

I like coffee...... just about any coffee; but....
I prefer MH regular thru my Mr. Coffee at home.

I "inaugurated" the boat by whacking up a pot o'joe first thing aboard as we closed up for the Winter. 
Started with the Swedish GI cook set. add alcohol as needed to fill burner and assemble stove. Fill Cowboy Pot with (marked) 8 cups of water. Dump in 4 Tbs of MH . Place it on the now operating burner stand and go do something else for 10 or 12 minutes. Just about when the burner runs dry; the coffee's done.
Most times I strain the floaters out using typical basket filtes. If it's just me, I strain it thru my moustache and appreciate the solids as roughage! 

A-a-r-r-g-h-h

I know a fella that makes wonderful coffee in extreme circumstances using one of the Coleman/Mr.Coffee dealios. I may hafta get one for the boat


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

but isn't coffee best brewed just under boiling temps like about 195?

How To Brew Coffee - National Coffee Association
"The method you choose for brewing your coffee should be based on your needs ... temperature between 195 - 205 degrees Fahrenheit for optimal extraction."


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

deniseO30 said:


> but isn't coffee best brewed just under boiling temps like about 195?
> 
> How To Brew Coffee - National Coffee Association
> "The method you choose for brewing your coffee should be based on your needs ... temperature between 195 - 205 degrees Fahrenheit for optimal extraction."


I have found temperatures of around 205 to give the best extraction. The thing is you need to have good quality beans and they must be properly and freshly ground at that temperature. If you use a pre-gound (even of quality beans) product you are better off at a lower temperature as it seems that as the beans age after roasting, the proportion of unpleasant oils seems it increase especially once ground as the aromatics quickly off gas. If I must use pre-gound cofffee I will use water around 190. I use a digital thermometer to measure the temp to improve on consistency, and use a pour over filter. Most household brewers are designed to brew at lower temps because they are expecting pre-gound coffee.

But yes you should never boil coffee, unless you are Scandinavian. They seem to prefer it that way, kind of a cultural thing I guess. I have had this discussion with a Swedish friend of mine. He likes my coffee, and does not understand why he can't make it like mine.

I must admit that lately I have gotten lazy, and have used my Bunn coffee maker at home, with pre-ground coffee. But that is more just due to the crazy mornings go getting 2 kids off to school. I don't enjoy the coffee, but it does wake me up. The Bunn brews quite cool (under 190) so mass produced coffee is not too bad out of it. It seems to be the only coffee maker that lasts more than a year in the northeast.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

For the press we just bring the water to boiling and let it sit 2 minutes before pouring over the grounds. It's about 200 then. Most people think we are to obsessed with our coffee, but it just is something we appreciate instead of just something to drink. A little extra care makes a huge difference in taste. For us it's worthwhile for the extra effort. Not the same for everyone else.

Dave


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> For the press we just bring the water to boiling and let it sit 2 minutes before pouring over the grounds. It's about 200 then. Most people think we are to obsessed with our coffee, but it just is something we appreciate instead of just something to drink. A little extra care makes a huge difference in taste. For us it's worthwhile for the extra effort. Not the same for everyone else.
> 
> Dave


Yes, to me there are 2 kinds of coffee. One is get me up as quick as possible, the other is let me sit and enjoy. Being the one getting 2 kids to school unfortunately I fall into the former category, most days. On weekends I do take the time to make a good cup. Also good beans have gone up a lot lately, but apparently there is a record crop this year, so it should be coming down a bit.


----------



## irmedic (Aug 13, 2010)

I was messing around with water temp last night, and while I applied high temp to my pre-ground stuff from last month was awful, though the same batch of beans fresh ground was perfect. This is with pouring right over the grounds. I'll have to pickup one of these french presses.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

irmedic said:


> I was messing around with water temp last night, and while I applied high temp to my pre-ground stuff from last month was awful, though the same batch of beans fresh ground was perfect. This is with pouring right over the grounds. I'll have to pickup one of these french presses.


One thing to remember about a french press, and that is that they are all pretty much equal. Mine cost about $10 and has lasted me over ten years. All depends on if you like glass, stainless, plastic, etc. I prefer glass as it won't start holding a coffee flavor like plastic will. This allows me to use it to make a nice pot of tea from loose leaves....best iced tea ever 

The thermal french presses are expensive and you don't really want what you don't pour to sit in the grounds for all that long. Better off using a good, large, thermal mug then spending $50+ on a fancy press. Once the left over coffee sits in the grounds for too long it becomes very bitter, horrible really.

The only fancy one that picks my interest is the Aeropress, and that requires filters, so in my mind it's just one more thing to have to remember... not sure it's worth it.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

RobGallagher said:


> One thing to remember about a french press, and that is that they are all pretty much equal. Mine cost about $10 and has lasted me over ten years. All depends on if you like glass, stainless, plastic, etc. I prefer glass as it won't start holding a coffee flavor like plastic will. This allows me to use it to make a nice pot of tea from loose leaves....best iced tea ever
> 
> The thermal french presses are expensive and you don't really want what you don't pour to sit in the grounds for all that long. Better off using a good, large, thermal mug then spending $50+ on a fancy press. Once the left over coffee sits in the grounds for too long it becomes very bitter, horrible really.
> 
> The only fancy one that picks my interest is the Aeropress, and that requires filters, so in my mind it's just one more thing to have to remember... not sure it's worth it.


We try not to have real glass on the boat as if/ when it shatters it is a mess and we like being barefooot a lot in the cabin. (as me how I know this)

The Nissan thermos fremnch press is nice as it uis really 34 onces, which is about 11/2 mugs of coffee for my wife and I meaning that the 2nd cup is still hot without sitting long. Wasnt real expensive ($30) either and very easy to clean. Great for hot chocolate ( with or without peppermint schnapps) too.

Trader Joes has so good coffees reasonably cheap in whole bean variety. Be careful when buyoimng coffee of course to stay away from the blends. Buy peaberry when possible too. Our Kokna I get direct from Kona, Hawaii and beloing to a club so the pruices are discounted

http://www.greenwellfarms.com/

Dave


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

chef2sail said:


> First of all 80% of the worlds coffee is Arabica coffee...Most of the common coffees are a combo of arabica and robusto with the robusto added to give the coffee and umpf in strength. Robusta has twice the caffine also. Peoples taste on coffee vary greatly as to the acidity they like as well as the color roast.
> 
> We drink 100% Kona Peaberry usually. Occasionally 100% Kauai Blue Mountain Peaberry. For a treat 100% Jamacian Blue Mountain Peaberry. We are coffee snobs for sure.
> We use a thermos french press and always use boiling water and let it steep for 5 minutes. Black coffee is the only way we will drink it. We also grind the beans right before making. This is on the boat
> ...


Nice to know you like coffee.

It almost makes no sense to ask to a Portuguese if he likes coffee

http://theshot.coffeeratings.com/2006/11/espresso-in-portugal/

At house I have a express machine but on the boat that is to big and too energy dependent. I used an Italian coffee machine but with not satisfactory results.

Cafeteira italiana 6 xicaras cc4852 inox euro - Caiu de Preço

I like my coffee strong and pure and that coffee pot makes a watery and weak coffee.

Last year I have been cruising Greece and they drink what they call Greek coffee that I have found out that is made the same way my grand mothers used to do it before the express machines were invented. I found out that it was a lot better than the one made by the Italian coffee pot, that went straight to the garbage bin.

Now I make it on the boat the same way my grand mother used to do it, some poetry here. It gives some work but makes an excellent coffee, strong and fully flavored.

Here is the receipt:






The only difference is that I don't put sugar at all and leave it some minutes after making it and before drinking it to let the non dissolved powder to settle down on the bottom of the pot.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## RichardM (Jan 31, 2007)

On the Chesapeake, I use the AeroPress. It only makes about 1 cup of coffee, but has the advantage of compressing the grounds into a round pellet which is easily disposed of. Grind up a little Ethiopian Yergechefe or Sidamo, add hot water, stir for a few seconds, press the plunger mechanism which fits over your cup, and voila. Very tasty coffee.

R
S/V Raven 
Cal 33


----------



## bill cartwright (Oct 28, 2012)

I use a perculator pot as I can make it as strong as I please. The real key is to get a big stainless thermos pot and make a big pot of coffee to fill the thermos and when sailing the problem of coffee is solved. I generally make it at anchor or dock before I pull anchor or docklines and when sailing just pour a cup. I also like to put in a little brandy to give it a little flavor but that is your choice. Thermos, perculator, coffee and a nice breeze will make it worthwhile in the long run!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

PCP said:


> Nice to know you like coffee.
> 
> It almost makes no sense to ask to a Portuguese if he likes coffee


One of my restaurants uses exclusively Illy coffee, Good taste,,,Rich and strong flavor. I drink mine black with no adulturants


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

I enjoy Cuban coffee....very strong and very sweet!


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

In case anyone has never tried it, Cafe Bustelo is some of the best coffee for the price.

I know, I know it's pre-ground and a wild cat didn't swallow it whole and then take a dump, but, damn good anyway!


----------

